# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗΣ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟΥ 54W RMS

## D-NAME

Παιδια υπαρχει εναν σχεδιο στα Κυκλοματα που λεει
ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗΣ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟΥ 54W RMS
Δινει πραγματικα 54watt RMS?
Μου ειπαν οτι ειναι πολυ δισκολο ενα ολοκληρομενο να δηνει 54watt.

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## gsmaster

Γιατι είναι δύσκολο ενα ολοκληρωμένο να δίνει 54W??? To STK4050 της SANYO βγάζει 200W με ελάχιστη παραμόρφωση (αλλά με τροφοδοσία +- 70ν)

Το θέμα είναι οτι αυτό δουλεύει με 12ν οπότε η παραμόρφωση θα είναι αρκετή.

[ 11. December 2003, 11:12: Message edited by: gsmaster ]

----------


## D-NAME

Κανενα σχεδιο με μικρι παραμορφοση και 12-17volt dc εχεις? Αν βαλω σε αυτο 17 volt θα καει? Θα εχει μικροτερη παραμορφοση? η τιποτα.

----------


## D-NAME

8a mou pei kapoios an ay3isw ta volt 8a to kapsw h 8a mio8ei h paramorfosh h tipota apolhtos?

----------


## gsmaster

Κοιτα στο Datasheet του ολοκληρωμένου μέχρι τι τάση αντέχει. Νομίζω ότι τα TDA άντέχουν συνήθως μέχρι 16-17 volt. Όσο πιο μεγάλη τάση θα έχεις, τόσο μικρότερη η παραμόρφωση και τόσο μεγαλύτερη η θερμοκρασία.

----------


## D-NAME

Eυχαριτω πολυ!

----------


## GTI-R

To TDA1562Q vgazei 54W giati doyleyei se taksi H. diladi otan vgasei mikro sima stin eksodo ( mexri 19W) leitoyrgei kanonika se taksi AB. Otan thelei megaliteri isxy fortizei toys 2 megaloys pyknotes poy exei (4700μF an thimamai kala) stin diplasia tasi apo tin tasi trofodosias kai travaei reyma apo ekei. Etsi mporei kai vgazei 54W me 14.4V trofodosia. Dystixos den mporei na vgazei synexos megali isxy giati adeiazoyn oi pyknotes. Kanei diladi gia moysiki me polla "BEAT". H paramorfosi einai 0.03% sto 1W 0.06% sta 20W 0.5% sta 55W kai 10% sta 70W. Kalo einai na valeis megaliteroys pyknotes afoy etsi megalonei i isxis poy apodidei idika stis xamiles syxnotites. Alla kalytera min valeis pano apo 12000μF se kathe pleyra. oi pyknotes aytoi prapei na exoyn tasi leitoyrgias toylaxiston diplasia apo tin tasi trofodosias. to olokliromeno doyleyei me tasi apo 8V mexri 18V. An omos Toy dosoyme 18V to fortio den prepei na einai mikrotero apo 6ohm.

----------


## D-NAME

EPIDI DEN 3ERW KAI POLLA APO HLEKTRONIKA. ERASITEXNIKA ASXOLOUME.

SAS PARAKALW KOITA3TE TO KYKLOMA KAI PES'TE MOY TI ALLAZW GIA TO KALYTERH DYNATH APODOSH TOU ENISXHTH

----------


## MHTSOS

Oyte ego ksero polla apo ilektronika. Persi teleiosa to IEK. Gia na veltioseis ton enisxyti ayto den mporeis na kaneis kai polla pramata. To kalytero poy mporeis na kaneis einai na valeis megalyteroys pyknotes gia toys C5 kai C6. Ego exo valei 2 X 4700μF se kathe pleyra. Kai isos an evazes enan megalytero C8 na vohthoyse se apotomes metavaseis tis moysikis. Ypopsin. Ayksanodas toys C5 C6 anevenei i apodosi mono stin xamiles syxnotites  [img]images/smiles/converted/cussing.gif[/img]  . Kai den einai kai poly eksypno na valoyme pano apo 15000μF. Giati tote yparxei pithanotita na kanei mpam to olokliromeno. Kati teleytaio. Opoios to ftiaksei min paei na parei ixeia aytokinitoy 150W MAX. Stin pragmatikotita einai mono 35W RMS kai an ta valete se ayton ton enisxyti tha katastrafoyn. Kali kataskeyi...

----------


## D-NAME

EYXARISTW POLY. MHPOS EXETE KANENA ALLO KYKLOMA GIA ENYSXHTH POY NA DOYLEYEI SXETIKA ME LIGA VOLT. TO POLY 20. MW ENDIAFEREI OPOIOSDIPOTE ENISXHTHS. ESTW K ME POLA VOLT.

----------


## machine22

> Opoios to ftiaksei min paei na parei ixeia aytokinitoy 150W MAX. Stin pragmatikotita einai mono 35W RMS kai an ta valete se ayton ton enisxyti tha katastrafoyn.



γιατί?



Καλά όλα το θεωρητικά που λέτε. Το βασικό όμως είναι η απόδοση και η ισχύς του. 

@MHTSOS   Αξίζει κάποιος να το φτιάσει?

----------


## ALKETAS

λοιπον παιδια εχο 2 γουφερ 2 κανονικα ηχεια και 2 τουιτερ στο αυτοκινιτο.μπορω μαυτον το ενυσχητη να τα καλυψω ολα και αν ναι πος.απο τισ εξοδουσ εννοω.και αν χρειαζεται κροσσοβερ και τετοια.ευχαριστω

----------


## gsmaster

Ο ενισχυτής είναι μονοκάναλος. Θεωρητικά θα πρέπει να φτιάξεις 2 ίδια κυκλώματα για δεξί-αριστερό κανάλι.  Στις εξόδους του ενισχυτή θα βάλεις crossover 3 δρόμων και θα βάλεις τα ηχεία σου. 

Αυτά θεωρητικά γιατί δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο θα αποδώσει σε όλες τις συχνότητες καλά. Ας απαντήσει και κάποιος που το έχει φτιάξει.

----------


## ALKETAS

ευχαριστω πολυ gs.θα χρειαστω ομως και 2 crossover ωστε το καθε κροσοβερ να περνει απο  ενα καναλι και να δινει στο ενα γοθφερ στο εν τουιτερ και στο ενα ηχειο Η ενα κροσοβερ οπου ωσ εισοδο θα περνει απο τα 2 καναλια και θα δινει κανονικα σε ολα.αν εχει κανεισ κανενα σχεδιο κροσοβερ 3 καναλιων ασ το στειλει αν θελει στο alketasdrag@yahoo.gr.                                           
εδω εχει ενα 2 καναλιων.

----------


## gsmaster

2 crossover θα πάρεις που κάθε έξοδος θα πηγαίνει σε κάθε ηχείο. Και καλύτερα να τα πάρεις έτοιμα για καλύτερη ποιότητα.

----------


## ALKETAS

οκ.και παλι ευχαριστω.αν θυμαστε τη ρυθμηση τησ εντασησ  στα δυο ξεχωριστα ηχεια.μαλλον δε γιναιται με ποτενσιομετρο κανονικο οθτε με το δαλλασ λογο μεγαλοθ φορτιοθ ποθ οδηγηται στα ηχεια απο το ηχοσυστημα ,και κανενα ποτενσιομετρο δε μπορει να συκωσει το φορτειο αυτο.μαλλον θα χρειαστει ξεχωριστοσ ενυσχυτησ στο αλλο δωματιο για ελεγχο τουσ.αν σκεφτητε καποια αλλη λυση speak.

----------


## NUKE

Σκεφτομαι να το φτιαξω και εγω.Αν το φτιαξω σε διατρητη πλακετα λετε να εχω θορυβο?

Εχω και κατι παλια ηχεια  Sony  που λενε  30W(DIN) 50W(DIN)Music

Το DIN  τι ειναι.Τα W RMS?

----------


## antonis

απο οτι καταλαβα θελετε πολλα watt απο ενα ολοκληρωμενο το οποιο δουλευει σε ταξη Η που σημενει οτι τα 54 τα βγαζει με 10% παραμορφοση περιπου. Οταν ακουτε μουσικη σας ενδιαφερει μονο η αποδοση για να σας γινεται το κεφαλι καζανι απο την παραμορφωση ή η ποιοτητα. Η το ενα θα εχετε ή το αλλο. Βεβαια μπορειτε να συνδιασετε το συγκεκριμενο κυκλωμα με μια καλη σειρα οπως της peerles  η οποια ειναι 98db-0.5m για να εχετε και τα δυο μεχρι τα 100w μουσικα ανα καναλι περιπου,ειδαλως εχω στα τροφοδοτικα ενα παλμοτροφοδοτικο μεχρι 700w βαλτε του και 4 καναλια μεχρι 80w rms μην τα περιμενουμε ολα απο μια πλακετα 10*6!!!!

----------


## Danza

Καλησπερα και απο μενα. εγω στο αμαξι μου ειχα εναν ενισχυτη 2χ100wRMS και οδηγουσε 2 woofer(12''), 2 οβαλ ηχεια (6x9''), και 2 tweeter. ολα αυτα τα οδηγουσε μονο ενας ενισχυτης! Πως? πολυ απλο: αγορασα 2 crossover 3δρομα και εκανα την εξης συνδεσμολογια: στη θεση των woofer εβαλα τα 12ιντσα, στη θεση των midrange εβαλα τα οβαλ και τα tweeter κανονικα στη θεση τους. μπορειτε ακομα να κανετε και κατι αλλο, στο crossover στην εξοδο του midrange εχει εναν πυκνωτη απο 6.8~22μF ηλεκτρολυτικους, αυτοι οι πυκνωτες μπορουν να αλλαχτουν με 100~220μF (στα ιδια βολτ με τους παλιους) και αν οι καινουργοι πυκνωτες ειναι με πολικοτητα προσεχουμε πως θα τους βαλουμε πανω στο crossover δλδ. εκει που ενωνεται το + του μεγαφωνου θα βαλουμε το - του πυκνωτη, κ το + του πυκνωτη απο την αλλη πλευρα, αυτο γινεται για να εχουμε μπασο στα woofer και στα οβαλ π.χ. της εταζιερας να εχουμε ολες τις συχνοτητες πανω απο 200Hz (για να μην μας ''μπουκωνουν'' απο το μπασο)  :Smile:  δοκιμαστε το και εσεις αν θελετε, εγω ειχα πολυ καλο ηχο  :Smile:  αμα θελεις gsmaster να στο κανω ενα σχεδιο με τη συνδεσμολογια να το βαλεις και στα κυκλωματα.

----------


## Blue shark

Ποιο ειναι περιπου  το κοστος των υλικων ενος τετοιου δικαναλου ενισχυτη?

----------


## Blue shark

Paidia gia ton enisxyth  2*54 Xreiazete trofodotiko gia na mpei sto autokinhto kai an pou to briskoume kai poso?

----------


## Danza

Δεν χρειάζεσαι κανένα τροφοδοτικό.. το μόνο που θα χρειαστείς ειναι ενα ρελέ για να ανοιγοκλείνει ο ενισχυτής (να μην δουλεύει συνέχεια)

----------


## Blue shark

Και μηπως ξερεις ποσο περιπου θα εχουν τα υλικα ανα καναλι?Επισης μονο φανο θα τα βρω ε?ξερεις διευθυνση η τηλεφωνο?Και ευχαριστω για την απαντηση Ντανζα

----------


## PCMan

Εγώ τα βγάζω γύρω στα 25-30€ γιατί τα παραγγέλνω απο το ιντερνετ.

----------


## babisko

> Εγώ τα βγάζω γύρω στα 25-30€ γιατί τα παραγγέλνω απο το ιντερνετ.



Φίλε Νίκο, απο που παραγγέλνεις τα υλικά μέσω internet; Αν μπορείς, δώσε μου κάποια στοιχεία (site, αξιοπιστία, χρόνο παράδοσης, τρόπο αποστολής κ.λ.π.).

Φιλικά
Μπάμπης

----------


## PCMan

inter-shop.gr μεχρι τώρα και πάντα με αντικαταβολή. Απο αξιοπιστία εντάξει, καλό είναι κάνεις κανα τηλεφώνημα πρίν παραγγείλεις γιατί δεν έχουν σαφής περιγραφή όλα τα προιόντα και χρειάζονται διευκρινήσεις. Απο χρόνο, σήμερα παραγγέλνεις, άυριο 8-9 το πρωί το έχεις.

Σου έχω στήλει pm.

Επίσης αν ξέρει κάποιος κάποιο άλλο κατάστημα μόνο με αντικαταβολή , χαμηλές τιμες και λίγα μεταφορικά ας το πει γιατί εδώ είναι όλοι αχρηστοι και δεν υπάρχει τίποτα..

----------


## tnt_tuner

εγω αποτι θυμαμε πρεπει να ειχε παει γυρω στα 40 (απο μαγαζι)μαζι με κουτ,ι τεραστια ψυκτα, πλακετα φοτοευαισθητου,κ χημικα που το ειχα φτιαξει με ενα φιλο!

----------


## Blue shark

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις,τα αγορασα τα υλικα.Να ρωτησω κατι τον ενισχυτη πως μπορω να τον δοκιμασω σπιτι?Μπορω να παρω ρευμα π.χ απο το τροφοδοτικο του πσ?απο το 12?

----------


## gRooV

Αν δεν έχεις κάποιο άλλο τροφοδοτικό μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις του Η/Y εφόσον λειτουργεί μαζί με τον υπολογιστή ώστε να είναι αναμένο το τροφοδοτικό.

----------


## PCMan

ΟΧΙ ετσι. Δεν κάνει να δουλεύει ο υπολογιστής με ασταθής τάση..
Αν είναι ΑΤ το τροφοδοτικό, απλά θα έχει ένα διακοπτάκι για να το ανοίξεις. Αν έιναι ΑΤΧ τότε θα γεφυρώσεις το πράσινο με το μάυρο του τροφοδοτικου για να ανοίξει.

Πόσο σου βγήκαν όλα μαζί?

----------


## Blue shark

17 το ενα ολοκληρωμενο και γυρω στα 3-5 νομιζω τα υπολοιπα(Χωρις ψυκτρα).Αρα γυρω στα 45 πες αλλα απο το  ονλινε καταστημα.Ουσιαστικα τα μεταφορικα μου πηγαν πολλα.Πσμαν δεν τα λες λιγο πιο απλα γιατι ειμαι ασχετος(ειναι το πρωτο κυκλωμα που θελω να φτιαξω).

----------


## PCMan

45€? Απο πού τα πήρες?

Τι να πω πιό απλά? Για το τροφοδοτικό?
Το τροφοδοτικό σου είναι (σχετικά) παλιό? Στα καλλώδια που βγαίνουν απο αυτό, υπάρχει κάποιος διακόπτης?

----------


## Blue shark

Κοιτα εχω ενα παλιο απο σελερον 300 που εχει τον διακοποτη που λες και εχω και απο το πψ μου που δεν εχει(σελερον 2.4).45ε για δυο καναλια ομως και χωρις μεταφορικα και ψυκτες.

----------


## PCMan

Εσύ ποιό θα χρησιμοποιήσεις?

----------


## Blue shark

Εγω προτιμω να χρησημοποιησω το παλιο αυτο δηλαδη που εχει και τον διακοπτη.Τι πρεπει να κανω?

----------


## bpel86

Παιδια καλησπερα. Σκεφτομαι να φτιαξω ενα δικαναλο ενισχυτη για το αυτοκινητο μου. Τα ηχεια που εχω ειναι αυτα: http://www.pixmania.com/gr/gr/86364/...tml?srcid=1354

Θα αντεξουν τον ενισχυτη η θα εχουμε καμια εκρηξη?  :Very Happy:

----------


## PCMan

> Εγω προτιμω να χρησημοποιησω το παλιο αυτο δηλαδη που εχει και τον διακοπτη.Τι πρεπει να κανω?



Τίποτα, απλά θα πάρεις ρεύμα από το κίτρινο(+12) και το μαύρο(γείωση) και θα το ανοιγοκλείνεις απο τον διακόπτη.

Αν θελήσεις να βάλεις το άλλο που δεν έχει διακόπτη, θα βάλεις έναν εσύ μεταξύ πράσινου και μάυρου καλωδίου στο τροφοδοτικό και ύστερα απλά θα πάρεις ρευμα απο το κίτρινο και μαυρο και θα το ανοιγοκλείνεις απο τον διακόπτη που θα έχεις βάλει εσύ.

----------


## bpel86

> Παιδια καλησπερα. Σκεφτομαι να φτιαξω ενα δικαναλο ενισχυτη για το αυτοκινητο μου. Τα ηχεια που εχω ειναι αυτα: http://www.pixmania.com/gr/gr/86364/...tml?srcid=1354
> 
> Θα αντεξουν τον ενισχυτη η θα εχουμε καμια εκρηξη?



Κανεις?

----------


## Danza

Θα τα αντέξει.. τα 200watt είναι maximum. Τα rms του μεγαφώνου θα είναι περιπου 50-60, άντε 70. οπότε θα τα αντέξει μια χαρά μην αγχώνεσαι  :Smile:

----------


## bpel86

Χαιρομαι. Λοιπον παιδια θα ξεκινησω σε λιγες μερες να τον φτιαχνω αλλα μπορει να σας πρηξω λιγο γιατι ειναι η δευτερη κατασκευη που θα κανω. Μια πρωτη ερωτηση ειναι η εξης: Στη φωτο με το εσωτερικο του ενισχυτη κατω δεξια υπαρχει μια τριτη μικρη πλακετα. Τι ειναι αυτη?

----------


## PCMan

Τίποτα. Αυτό απλά το κοιτάς για να τοποθετείς σωστά τα εξαρτήματα

----------


## bpel86

Συγγνωμη αλλα δεν καταλαβα τι εννοεις

----------


## PCMan

Αυτό http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=434 λες, έτσι?

Σύγκρινε την δευτερη με την τρίτη φωτογραφία και θα δείς ότι είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα, μόνο που στην τρίτη σου δείχνει που ακριβώς να βάλεις το κάθε τι(c1, c2, c3 κτλ...)

----------


## Danza

φίλε μου μάλλον εννοείς την μικρή πλακέτα την διάτρητη με ένα ολοκληρωμένο 4 ποδιών??

----------


## Blue shark

Να ρωτησω κατι ?οι C1 και C2 δεν εχουν πολικοτητα οπως οι αλλοι σωστα?Επισης κατι αλλο οφτοπικ,τροφοδοτικο θα χρησημοποιησω για τα πειραματα το παλιο αυτο με το διακοπτη οταν το συνδεσω και ανοιξω τον διακοπτη θα ανοιξει ο ενισχυτης? η θα πρεπει να βαλω και μια μαδερμπορντ για να ξεκινησει το τροφοδοτικο

----------


## Danza

c1,c2,c7 είναι χωρίς πολικότητα.. οι υπόλοιποι ειναι με πολικότητα κανονικά. για το τροφοδοτικό θα κοιτάξεις την φίσα που συνδέεται με την μητρική αν έχει πράσινο καλωδιο. αν έχει πράσινο καλωδιάκι βραχυκυκλωσέ το με ενα μαυρο (κοινώς γείωσέ το) και θα ξεκινήσει. για να καταλάβεις οτι το τροφοδοτικό έχει ξεκινήσει και παρέχει τάση θα δείς το ανεμιστηράκι, αν γυρίζει τότε έχεις τάση στις εξόδους  :Wink:

----------


## bpel86

> φίλε μου μάλλον εννοείς την μικρή πλακέτα την διάτρητη με ένα ολοκληρωμένο 4 ποδιών??



Ναι φιλε μου αυτην εννοω. Κατω απο τη δεξια πλακετα του ενισχυτη.

----------


## Danza

Θα σε γελάσω.. μάλλον πρέπει να είναι για το gain της εισόδου.. mr. Webmasteeeeeer για πές μας που το έφτιαξες  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bpel86

Θα μου χρειαστει δλδ? Γιατι δεν υπαρχει στις πλακετες της κατασκευης. Αν ειναι αυτο που λες τι κερδιζω?

----------


## Danza

Δέν είναι τόσο απαραίτητο. μπορείς να το κάνεις και με ένα απλό ποντεσιόμερο. αν το κάνεις με ολοκληρομένο κερδίζεις καλύτερη σταθερότητα στο σήμα της εισόδου...

----------


## bpel86

Α εννοεις οτι ειναι για να ρυθμιζει την ενταση του ενισχυτη? Και χωρις ποτενσιομετρο (δλδ απο την πλακετιτσα) πως μπορει να γινει αυτο? Σορρυ για τις συνεχεις ερωτησεις αλλα ειμαι αρχαριος οπως ειπα και πιο πανω.

----------


## Danza

το ολοκληρωμένο είναι για απόλυτη και σταθερή ρυθμιση.. αμα βάλεις ενα απλο ποντεσιόμετρο δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα, αυτό εννοω  :Wink:  δεν πειράζει για τις συνεχείς ερωτήσεις και καλά κάνεις που ρωτας  :Smile:

----------


## Blue shark

Συνεχιζω και γω τις ερωτησεις σαν ασχετος.Οταν ο ενισχυτης μπει στο αυτοκινητο εισοδο μπορει να παρει απλα απο τα καλωδια  των ηχειων η θελει Rca out?γιατι εμενα η πηγη μου δεν εχει ρσα

----------


## Danza

ναι και αυτό γίνεται με διαιρέτη τάσης.. 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1624 (να πάρεις μια ιδέα)

----------


## PCMan

> το ολοκληρωμένο είναι για απόλυτη και σταθερή ρυθμιση.. αμα βάλεις ενα απλο ποντεσιόμετρο δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα, αυτό εννοω  δεν πειράζει για τις συνεχείς ερωτήσεις και καλά κάνεις που ρωτας



Τώρα κατάλαβα για πιό πράγμα μιλάτε..
Πως μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό? Υπάρχει κανένα τυπωμένο?
Με τί ρυθμίζεται η ένταση?

----------


## PCMan

Παιδιά τον έφτιαξα σήμερα αλλά δεν ακούγεται πολύ δυνατά... Για να καταλάβετε, είχα φτιάξει και τον 2χ22 απο αυτό το site και παίζει σχεδόν(μπορεί και παραπάνω) με 2πλάσια ένταση(με ένα ηχείο).

Η πλακέτα είναι σωστή, δεν έχει ούτε βραχυκυκλώματα ούτε τίποτα.
Τα υλικά τα έβαλα όλα σωστά και τα έλεγξα 200 φορές.

Οι 2 πυκνωτές κοντά στην είσοδο γράφουν πάνω 
0,47
k 63
είναι σωστοί, έτσι?

Όταν κάνω υπεροδήγηση, ανάβει στιγμιαία το led (και καμιά φορά κόβεται και ο ήχος (αλλά στιγμιαία)). 
Έχω μία ψήκτρα 7*6 και το ολοκληρομένο πιάνει το πολύ 40 βαθμούς σε αντίθεση με τον 2*22 όπου δεν μπορούσα να τον ακουμπήσω γιατί ψηνόταν(εννοείται ότι και σε αυτόν είχα την ίδια ψήκτρα).
Έχω έναν μετασχηματιστή 12V 41A και όταν ανοίγω τέρμα την ένταση πέφτει αρκετά η τάση παρόλο που είναι γαιδούρι ο μετασχηματιστής. 
Απο παραμόρφωση δεν ακούω τίποτα.

Δεν ζεσταίνεται τίποτα πάνω στην πλακέτα..

Τι διάολο φταίει? Τον χρειάζομαι επειγόντως στις 18/2

----------


## eebabs2000

Καλησπέρα! Από που του δίνεις είσοδο; Από ραδιοCD; Νομίζω ότι κάτι φταίει στην είσοδο και δε παίρνει το κανονικό σήμα! Όταν κάνεις υπεροδήγηση ακούγεται δυνατά; Πέρασε τις κολλήσεις σε όλα τα pin του ολοκληρωμένο μήπως κάποιο που αφορά κάποια ανάδραση δεν έχει κολληθεί καλά. Στη τελική αν δεις ότι δε δουλεύει κανονικά χρησιμοποίησε τον 2χ22W, ποιο ευχαριστημένος μία φορά θα μείνεις.

----------


## PCMan

Του δίνω είσοδο απο εκεί που έδινα και στον 2χ22w δηλαδή από ένα discman.
Οταν κάνω υπεροδήγηση ακούγεται πάλι χαμηλά και όταν βαράνε τα μπάσα ανάβει το led και καμιά φορά κόβεται στιγμιαία ο ήχος. Απο παραμόρφωση όμως δεν έχει καθόλου ακόμα και με υπεροδήγηση ωστόσο το βλέπω να τραβάει πολύ ρεύμα..

Δεν μπορεί να παίζει έτσι ένα ολοκληρομένο των 18€ και το 2χ22 με 6€ να παίζει πολύ καλύτερα...
Στην τελική, έδωσα 55€ για 2 κανάλια, τι θα κάνω? Θα τα πετάξω?

Πρέπει να βρώ τι φταίει...

Καμιά βοήθεια εκτός απ'τις κολλήσεις?

----------


## eebabs2000

Ε, δε μπορεί όλο και κάτι θα σου έχει ξεφύγει. Κι' άλλοι που το έκαναν έμειναν ευχαριστημένοι. Έλεγξε πάλι όλα τα εξαρτήματα αν ενώνονται σωστά το ένα με το άλλο, εξονυχιστικά. Βάλε και ωμόμετρο στην ανάγκη και έλεγξε τους διαδρόμους αν είναι εντάξει. Ακόμα και ένα πολύ μικρό κόψιμο που δε διακρίνεται μπορεί να κάνει όλη τη ζημιά. Έλεγξε αν όλα τα pin του ολοκληρωμένου ενώνονται καλά με τα υπόλοιπα εξαρτήματα. Με λίγο υπομονή θα το βρείς κάπου το σφάλμα! Α και κάτι που ξέχασα. Κοίτα μήπως κοντινές νησίδες έχουν βραχυκυκλώσει ιδιαίτερα στα pin του ολοκληρωμένου. Δε ξέρω τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει σε μια ΟΚ πλακέτα.

----------


## Danza

εκτός αν το χεις κάψει.... αμα είναι σωστή η πλακέτα τί μπορεί να φταίει?

----------


## PCMan

Δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά... Ίσως να παίζει και έτσι, τι να πω?

Έβαλα ξένα τραγούδια να παίζουν (μπίτια) και έπαιξε κάπως δυνατότερα αλλά άναβε συνέχεια το led και κοβώταν η φωνή... 
Έβαλα έναν ακόμα πυκνωτή 4700 στην τροφοδοσία και έστρωσε αρκετά. Δεν βγάζει όση ένταση βγάζει ο 2χ22 αλλά βγάζει πάρα πολλά μπάσα.
Το δουλεύω σε ένα ηχείο 80W 4Ω και το πηνείο αλλά και ο μαγνήτης ζεστένονται πολύ, άρα καλά πάει... Άσε που τερματίζει και η μεμβράνη.

Θα φτιάξω και το άλλο κανάλι και και θα δω διαφορές. Αν είναι ίδια πάει να πεί ότι έτσι δουλεύει.
Α, και η ψήκτρα τελικά ζεσταίνεται με τα μπίτια.

* Στον μετασχηματιστή μου, έχω έναν πυκνωτή στα 2200, έβαλα και έναν στα 4700, έχει και έναν απο μόνο του στα 4700. Όλοι είναι παράλληλα. Το σύνολο πόσο είναι?
Μήπως αν έβαζα έναν ακόμα, θα βοηθούσα την κατάσταση? 
Πάντως βλέπω το ρεύμα να πέφτει κάτω απο τα 12V ενώ με φορτίο βγάζει γύρω στα 15V και ο μετασχηματιστής είναι 41A... Φαντάσου να βάλω και άλλο κανάλι δηλαδή...
Τί να κάνω?

----------


## Danza

41Α και στο γωνατίζει? μήπως είναι πιο μικρός σε Α ο μετασχηματιστής? δοκίμασε να βγάλεις τα μπάσα απο την πηγή και δώστου λίγο ένταση.. λογικά θα πρέπει να ακούγεται αρκετα.. το discman  μήπως έχει κανα bass boost ανοιχτό? αν ναί κλείστο και τσιτωσέ τον..

----------


## PCMan

O Μ/Σ γράφει πάνω 500W δηλαδή ~41Α.
Και τα μπάσα να βγάλω *δεν* μπορώ να δώσω άλλη ένταση.. Δεν ανοίγει άλλο το discman, ενώ με τον 2χ22, στα μισά του ποντεσιόμετρου άρχιζε η παραμόρφωση από την υπεροδήγηση..

----------


## gsmaster

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι ο μετασχηματιστής είναι 500W?
Πόσο τον αγόρασες?
Ποιές είναι οι διαστάσεις του?
Τι κύκλωμα έχεις για το τροφοδοτικό?

Απάντησε σε αυτά τα απλά να δούμε...

----------


## PCMan

Έτσι γράφει.
Μου τον έδωσαν, δεν τον αγόρασα. Τον δούλευαν σε σποτάκια σε μαγαζί, ξέρετε αυτά τα 12V λαμπάκια που είναι για φωτισμό.
Είναι 14 * 12 * 10.
Έχω μία γέφυρα 25A ή 35Α (δεν θυμάμαι) και έναν πυκνωτή στα 2200. Πρόσθεσα όπως είπα και άλλον ένα στα 4700.

Να και μία φωτογραφία:



Θα δοκιμάσω και με μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου και θα δω αποτελέσματα.

----------


## gsmaster

Μήπως ο μετασχηματιστής είναι καμμένος και δεν μπορεί να δώσει ρεύμα? 
Πάρε έναν καινούριο και πιο ανθρώπινο σε διαστάσεις δεν χρειάζεται να κουβαλάς αυτό το τέρας....
Η τάση στον πυκνωτή πόση είναι?

----------


## Danza

Δοκίμασε το με μια μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου... συνδεσέ το στην μπαταρία οταν είναι ο κινητήρας σε λειτουργία..

----------


## PCMan

> Μήπως ο μετασχηματιστής είναι καμμένος και δεν μπορεί να δώσει ρεύμα? 
> Πάρε έναν καινούριο και πιο ανθρώπινο σε διαστάσεις δεν χρειάζεται να κουβαλάς αυτό το τέρας....
> Η τάση στον πυκνωτή πόση είναι?



Καμμένος? Πως θα δω αν είναι καμμένος? Άλλα πράγματα τα δουλεύει μιά χαρά.. Ρ/Κ αυτοκινήτου κτλ..

Για τον πυκνωτή τι εννοείς? Να το μετρήσω χωρίς να έχω συνδεμένο τίποτα? Τότε βγάζει γύρω στα 15V.

DANZA το δοκίμασα με μπαταρία και όταν το ανοίγω τέρμα(η ένταση είναι η ίδια) απλά βραχιαάζει αντί να κόβεται ο ήχος(όπως έκανε με τον μετασχηματιστή) η τάση όμως έιναι αρκετά σταθερή.

Δοκίμασα και κάποια άλλα πράγματα. 
1) Άλλαξα τους πυκνωτές της εισόδου με 2x 100nf και νομίζω(δεν είμαι σίγουρος) ότι παίζει λίγο πιό δυνατά.

2) Επειδή νομίζω ότι η είσοδος είναι μικρή, σύνδεσα την είσοδο σε μία έξοδο απο Ρ/Κ και έδωσα παραπάνω ένταση,το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι παίζει δυνατά αλλά όχι όσο θα έπρεπε. Το σύγκρινα με την έξοδο του Ρ/Κ που βγάζει 25W ανά κανάλι και παίζουν σχεδόν το ίδιο.

Αυτά δοκιμασμένα με την μπαταρία.

----------


## PCMan

Δεν ξέρω πόσο και αν θα βοηθήσει αυτό το βιντεάκι..
http://rapidshare.com/files/15375901...07020.mp4.html
Ξεκινάω με χαλημή ένταση και στην συνέχεια την αυξάνω σταδιακά. Δεν ακούγεται σωστά γιατί το κινητό μου ρυθμίζει την ένταση μόνο του και κρατάει σε ένα επίπεδο. Εγώ πάντως ανεβάζω σταδιακά και στο τέλος δίνω λίγο παραπάνω και βραχνιάζει(δεν ακούγεται στο βίντεο).

Πρέπει να αναβοσβήνει συνέχεια το led όταν το έχω τέρμα?

----------


## Danza

για να δούμε....

----------


## Danza

αυτές οι μικροδιακοπές δεν μου αρέσουν... το ολοκληρωμένο δεν θα έχει καεί.. οι πυκνωτές ειναι καινουργιοι? η γέφυρα είναι σωστή?? τσέκαρε τις R3-R4 μαζί και τους πυκνωτές C3-C4

----------


## PCMan

Όλα είναι καινούρια.
Πιά γέφυρα? Για το ρεύμα? Με την μπαταρία το δουλευω τώρα.

Οκ θα τα μετρήσω όλα και θα απαντήσω το βράδυ

----------


## eebabs2000

Τώρα που ξανασκέφτηκα τη περίπτωσή σου, προσπάθησε να κάνεις το εξής. Βγάλε το discman από την είσοδο και βραχυκύκλωσε τους δύο ακροδέκτες (σήμα εισόδου 0 σηλαδή). Βγάλε και το μεγάφωνο από την έξοδο και μέτρησε τη τάση στόυς ακροδέκτες εξόδου. Κανονικά με 0mV σήμα θα πρέπει η έξοδος να είναι στα 0V άντε και μέχρι 0.5. Για παραπάνω υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Έτσι όπως το περιγράφεις, ότι σου τραβάει πολύ ρεύμα χωρίς μεγάλο ηχητικό αποτέλεσμα, ζεσταίνεται το μεγάφωνο κτλ, συνήθως κάτι τέτοιο συμβαίνει. Έλεγξε τους διαδρόμους στα pin 1 και 2 μήπως κάποιο καλώδιο με DC δυναμικό ή ελάχιστο καλάι έχει πέσει πάνω και κάνει όλη τη ζημιά!

Α, και υπομονή...

----------


## PCMan

Danza οι πυκνωτές και οι αντιστάσεις είναι ΟΚ.

eebabs2000, το πολύμετρο μου είναι για τα μπάζα(3€ το πήρα) και μετράει από 2,5V και πάνω.
Το έβαλα στα 2,5V και η βελόνα ίιιιιιιισα που κουνιώταν.

Κάτι άλλο. Θορύβους, παράσιτα και τέτοια δεν έχει.
Τα pin 1 και 2 είναι ΟΚ.

Κάτι άλλο που δεν ξέρω αν βοηθήσει. Έβαλα το discman τέρμα και μέτρησα την έξοδο σε AC χωρίς ηχείο. Μου βγάζει το πολύ 20V.

Τους πυκνωτές που άλλαξα, έκανα καλά? Τι διαφορά έχουν οι 470nf με 100nf που έβαλα?

Επίσης μήπως παίζει ρόλο το ότι δεν έκοψα τα ποδαράκια από το ολοκληρωμένο και δεν είναι κολλητά με την πλακέτα? Παίζει ρόλο αυτό?

Α, παρατήρησα ότι το led ανάβει και χωρίς συνδεμένο ηχείο.

Υπομονή αλλά... έχει και το όρια της..

----------


## eebabs2000

Αμα μετράει από 2.5 και πάνω πέταξέ το και πάρε ένα με 7 Ε να μετράει απ' το μηδέν. Γιατί κουνιόταν η βελόνα; Βραχυκύκλωσες την είσοδο που σου είπα; Στα ποδαράκια 7 και 11 είναι η έξοδος εκεί που πρέπει να μπει το ηχείο και εκεί που σου είπα να μετρήσεις, πιστεύω ότι ως εδώ το έκανες. 
Αν το discman βγάζει 20V AC θα σκίσω τα πτυχία μου (πλάκα κάνω αλλά αυτό είναι αδύνατον). Αν εννοείς 20mV τότε είναι πολύ χαμηλά για να οδηγήσει αυτό τον ενισχυτή.

Οι πυκνωτές δεν είναι και το παν που τους άλλαξες αλλά καλύτερα να βάλεις 470n όσο λέει το σχέδιο και ειδικά ο πυκνωτής στο pin 2.

Όχι δε παίζει ρόλο αν άφησες τα ποδαράκια πιο μακρυά από την επιφάνεια της πλακέτας...

Για να ανάβει το LED ακόμα και χωρίς ηχείο κάπου το τσιπ βρίσκει ζόρια. π.χ. κάπου υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα.

Αν μπορείς ανέβασε μία φώτο της πλακέτας πάνω και κάτω για να δω ακριβώς τι συμβαίνει.

Όσο για την υπομονή που λες, έχεις να ρίξεις ξενύχτια και νυστίες, ου και λίγες για να πετύχεις κάτι σοβαρό.

Φιλικά πάντα...

----------


## PCMan

> Αμα μετράει από 2.5 και πάνω πέταξέ το και πάρε ένα με 7 Ε να μετράει απ' το μηδέν. Γιατί κουνιόταν η βελόνα; Βραχυκύκλωσες την είσοδο που σου είπα; Στα ποδαράκια 7 και 11 είναι η έξοδος εκεί που πρέπει να μπει το ηχείο και εκεί που σου είπα να μετρήσεις, πιστεύω ότι ως εδώ το έκανες. 
> Αν το discman βγάζει 20V AC θα σκίσω τα πτυχία μου (πλάκα κάνω αλλά αυτό είναι αδύνατον). Αν εννοείς 20mV τότε είναι πολύ χαμηλά για να οδηγήσει αυτό τον ενισχυτή.



 Συγνώμη, δεν το έθεσα σωστά. Εννοούσα ότι σύνδεσα το discman με τον ενισχυτή και στην έξοδο αυτού, έβγαζε 20V AC





> Οι πυκνωτές δεν είναι και το παν που τους άλλαξες αλλά καλύτερα να βάλεις 470n όσο λέει το σχέδιο και ειδικά ο πυκνωτής στο pin 2.



 Και στα 2 έβαλα 100nf και μάλλον θα τους αλλάξω και θα βάλω πάλι 470.





> Για να ανάβει το LED ακόμα και χωρίς ηχείο κάπου το τσιπ βρίσκει ζόρια. π.χ. κάπου υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα.



Βασικά, έφτιαξα και την άλλη πλακέτα, και κάνει ακριβώς το ίδιο. Δεν μπορεί και οι δύο να έχουν λάθος..





> Αν μπορείς ανέβασε μία φώτο της πλακέτας πάνω και κάτω για να δω ακριβώς τι συμβαίνει.



Τα έχω βάλει σε κουτί και πρέπει να τα ξυλώσω τώρα.. Αν και τα βλέπω μια χαρά.. Όταν τα δουλεύω με την μπαταρία δουλεύουν τέλεια, με τον μετασχηματιστή... άστα να πάνε. Μόλις τώρα γύρισα απ έξω που τα είχα στημένα. Δούλευαν περίπου 8 ώρες, σε υπολογιστή, στο τέρμα με 2 ηχεία στον κάθε ενισχυτή μέχρι που... τελείωσε η μπαταρία :P
Τελικά το πρόβλημα είναι στον μετασχηματιστή και στο diskman που δεν έχει μεγάλη έξοδο..  

Παιδιά πάντως ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια  :Smile:

----------


## PCMan

Τελικά είχε καμένη γέφυρα.. 
Έβαλα μία στα 35Α και όλα καλά και με τον μετασχηματιστή  :Very Happy: 

Να κάνω μιά άσχετη ερώτηση για να μην ανοίγω καινούριο θέμα:
Στα κουτιά των ηχείων μου υπάρχουν 3 ηχεία, η κόρνα, το tweeter και το woofer.
To tweeter ήταν καμένο και έβαλα ένα άλλο στα 15W και έναν πυκνωτή στα 10μf. 
Όταν το ανοιγω τέρμα, μετά από λίγη ώρα ζεστένεται ο μαγνήτης, ετσι, έβαλα πυκνωτές στα 4,7μf και όλα καλά από θερμοκρασίες. Απο απόδοσή όμως δεν μου πολυ άρεσε και τόσο και θέλω να βάλω κάτι ενδιάμεσο σε πυκνωτή (ανάμεσα σε 4,7μf και 10μf) αλλά δεν βρίσκω.
Τι μπορώ να κάνω για να ανέβει ελάχιστα? Να βάλω πχ. έναν 4,7 και έναν στα 3,3 (ή λιγότερο) στην σειρά ή παράλληλα και γιατί??

----------


## Danza

3.3 θα βάλεις, τα πιο πολλά θα τα πάρεις απο την κόρνα. το τουίτερ δεν είναι για πολλά πολλά απλά να ακούς πιο ποιοτικά τις υψηλές συχνότητες.  :Wink:

----------


## PCMan

Βασικά, η κόρνα μου είναι μάπα, γιαυτό είπα να δώσω λίγο παραπάνω στο tweeter..
Αρα, πρέπει να αλλάξω και κόρνα..

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι  :Smile:

----------


## PCMan

Τι μετασχηματιστή να πάρω παιδιά? 
Λέω να πάρω έναν στα 12V/100W και για τροφοδοτικό δύο γέφυρες ανόρθωσης(μία σε κάθε ενισχυτή) και χωρίς πυκνωτές γιατί έχει ήδη στην πλακέτα.
Τι λέτε?

Τον μετασχηματιστή τον βρήκα 18€, καλά είναι?

----------


## Danza

ενας στα 200 βάττ θα ήταν καλύτερα πιστεύω, αλλά πυκνωτές να βάλεις. άλλο της πλακέτας και άλλο του τροφοδοτικού.. 12volt*1,41=16,92vDC μεσα στα όρια δηλαδή.. καλύτερα θα ήταν ενας μετασχηματιστής 10volt*1,41=14,1vDC  :Wink:

----------


## eebabs2000

Επίσης δε χρειάζεται να βάλεις δύο γέφυρες. Θα βάλεις μία στα 20Α ή 35Α και είναι ΟΚ. Οι τροφοδοσίες γίνονται παράλληλα στους δύο.

----------


## PCMan

> ενας στα 200 βάττ θα ήταν καλύτερα πιστεύω, αλλά πυκνωτές να βάλεις. άλλο της πλακέτας και άλλο του τροφοδοτικού.. 12volt*1,41=16,92vDC μεσα στα όρια δηλαδή.. καλύτερα θα ήταν ενας μετασχηματιστής 10volt*1,41=14,1vDC



Πολλά δεν είναι 200W? Ανεβαίνει η τιμή και αυτό δεν μαρέσει :P

Αυτό το σκέφτηκα και εγώ και μάλλον στα 10V θα πάρω. Τα ηχεία είναι 4Ω οπότε.. εκεί θα καταλήξω.





> Επίσης δε χρειάζεται να βάλεις δύο γέφυρες. Θα βάλεις μία στα 20Α ή 35Α και είναι ΟΚ. Οι τροφοδοσίες γίνονται παράλληλα στους δύο.



Είχα δοκιμάσει σε έναν 12V/500W να βάλω δύο γέφυρες , μία σε κάθε ενισχυτή , και είδα ότι μετά την ανόρθωση η τάση είχε πολλά σκαμπανεβάσματα ενώ πρίν απο αυτήν ήταν σχεδόν σταθερή. Όταν το είχα με μία ανόρθωση, η τάση ανεβοκατέβαινε πιό πολύ, γιαυτό θέλω να βάλω δύο ανορθώσεις. Βέβαια τώρα που το σκέφτομαι μπορεί να χρειαζόταν κιάλλος πυκνωτής με την μία ανόρθωση..
Δεν ξέρω.. Πως είναι το σωστό?

----------


## NUKE

Μπα, με 10 βολτ δεν θα εχεις και τα καλυτερα αποτελεσματα.Εγω εχω εναν ενισχυτη 4χ54 rms  και του εχω ενα μετασχηματιστη στα 12 βολτ.Δεν θυμαμαι βατ.Βγαζει οντως αρχικα χωρις φορτιο 17 βολτ ομως σιγα σιγα βλεπεις τα βολτ να πεφτουν και φτανει μεχρι 12.(τοσο δηλαδη εχω μετρησει με ψηφιακο πολυμετρο)

----------


## PCMan

Σκέψου όμως το άλλο. Αυτό το tda έχει της παναγιά τα μάτια τις προστασίες και όταν δει μεγάλη τάση και 4Ω ηχεία κλείνει και ανάβουν τα led. To δοκίμασα με 9V μετασχ. και είδα ότι ανεβαίνει παραπάνω η ένταση αλλα έχει λίγο παραμόρφωση. Εμένα με βολεύει αυτό.

----------


## d.r soutras

Καλησπέρα παίδες.
Έχω μία κούτα με 2 woofer στο αμάξι, την έχω συνδέσει σε σειρά με τα πίσω ηχεία της εταζέρας, με την κούτα έχω 20% παραπάνω μπάσο απο οτι με τα ηχεία μόνα τους. Καταλαβαίνω οτι θέλει ενισχυτή η κούτα για να αποδώσει καλύτερα. Θέλω να φτιάξω το εν λόγω ενισχυτή αλλά έχω κάποιες απορίες. Ρεύμα θα τραβήξω απο την μπαταρία ή να τραβήξω απο την φισα που πάει στο mp3 player (radio-cd αυτοκινήτου); Δηλαδή δεν θέλω ο ενισχυτής πίσω να είναι συνέχεια αναμένος αλλά με το που γυρνάω το κλειδί στην μίζα κ ενεργοποιείται το mp3 player να ενεργοποιείται κ ο ενισχυτής. Ζητάω πολλά; Επίσης επειδή είπα πως τον ενισχυτή τον θέλω για να οδηγεί την κούτα θα πρέπει να βάλω κάποιο χαμηλοπερατό φίλτρο για να περνάνε μόνο οι χαμηλές συχνότητες κ να κόβονται οι ψηλές;

----------


## eebabs2000

Όσο για το που θα πάρεις τη τροφοδοσία στο αμάξι δε γνωρίζω να πω με σιγουριά κάτι διότι ο ενισχυτής τραβάει 10Α και είναι λίγο ζόρι τα πράγματα (μην καεί τίποτα και με βρίζεις). Θα απαντήσει κάποιος φίλος ίσως που τον έχει εγκαταστήσει. Ένα ενεργο φίλτρο που βρήκα και που μπορείς να βάλεις μπροστά από τον ενισχυτή για να οδηγήσει έπειτα αυτός την κούτα στις χαμηλές συχνότητες που ορίζει το φίλτρο, είναι το παρακάτω.

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/audio/008/

----------


## PCMan

Τον είχα βάλει στο αμάξι και το είχα συνδέσει σε εκείνο το καλώδιο του Ρ/Κ όπου αν κλείσεις τον διακόπτη κόβεται η τάση και δούλευε κανονικά για ώρα χωρίς πρόβλημα.
Καλύτερα είναι όμως να τραβήξεις ρεύμα απο την μπαταρία και να βάλεις ένα ρελέ ώστε να ανοίγει όταν βάζεις το κλειδί.

----------


## eebabs2000

> Τον είχα βάλει στο αμάξι και το είχα συνδέσει σε εκείνο το καλώδιο του Ρ/Κ όπου αν κλείσεις τον διακόπτη κόβεται η τάση και δούλευε κανονικά για ώρα χωρίς πρόβλημα.
> Καλύτερα είναι όμως να τραβήξεις ρεύμα απο την μπαταρία και να βάλεις ένα ρελέ ώστε να ανοίγει όταν βάζεις το κλειδί.




 :OK:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:

----------


## Danza

γιατί να μπλέκετε με ρελέδες και τέτοια? αφου για να δουλέψει ο ενισχυτής πρέπει ο ακροδέκτης ''mute'' να είναι συνδεδεμένος με την τάση τροφοδοσίας.. αν βάλουμε ενα τρανζίστορ να οδηγεί τον ακροδέκτη mute και παίρνουμε σήμα απο το remote της πηγής δεν θα δουλέψει? έστω και χωρίς τρανζίστορ ανάλογα πόσο ρευμα τραβάει αυτή η είσοδος...

----------


## eebabs2000

Και απ' ότι είδα έχει είσοδο standby... οπότε ακόμα καλύτερα τα πράγματα. Με 0.5mA το πολύ ενεργοποιείς ή απενεργοποιείς το ολοκληρομένο!!!

----------


## Danza

οπότε μπορούμε να βάλουμε ενα μικρό τρανζίστορ να οδηγεί την είσοδο standby και να παίρνουμε σήμα απο το remote της πηγής..

----------


## eebabs2000

Το remote δε μπορεί να δώσει 0.5mA (και πολλά λέω);

----------


## Danza

στην δικιά μου πηγή αναφέρει max. current 0.4A και έτσι είναι στις περισσότερες.. απλά δίνει μια τάση +12vDC για να ξεκινήσει ο ενισχυτής...

----------


## eebabs2000

Οπότε πολύ άνετα η δουλειά γίνεται χωρίς τρανζίστορ!!!

----------


## Danza

απλώς για θέμα ασφαλείας.. αλλά αμα δεν τίθεται και δεν τραβάει τόσα Α δεν χρειάζεται

----------


## d.r soutras

Danza και eebabs2000 σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας ήταν κατατοπιστικότατες.
Μήπως σας βρίσκεται το pcb του ενισχυτή απο PROTEL;
Θα το επιχειρήσω κ θα σας πω νέα.
Το φιλτράκι αυτό το είχα φτιάξει για έναν συμφοιτητή μου για να περάσει ένα εργαστήριο, αμα ειναι θα του το ζητήσω. Βέβαια τώρα που το καλοσκέφτομαι δεν μου κάνει γιατί θελει συμμετρική τροφοδοσία.

----------


## eebabs2000

Δυστυχώς το τυπωμένο δεν το έχω από PROTEL, όσο αφορά το φίλτρο μπορεί *άνετα* να δουλέψει με απλή τροφοδοσία και μάλιστα με 12V. Στο + του τελεστικού θα το βάλεις στα +12V , στο - του τελεστικού στη γη του αυτοκινήτου και στα ποδαράκια + του ολοκληρωμένου (που είναι τώρα η γή) θα βάλεις από 2 αντιστάσεις 100κ ως διαιρέτες τάσης. Στις εξόδους του ολοκληρομένου θα βάλεις και από ένα πυκνωτάκι 100n να κόβει το dc καθώς το σήμα θα παιρνά σε άλλη βαθμίδα, κατάλαβες πιστεύω!!!

----------


## d.r soutras

Πιστεύω πως κατάλαβα....

----------


## d.r soutras

Παίδες τα αγόρασα τα υλικά αλλά αυτά τα γαμημ*&%$να TDA1562Q δεν τα βρήσκω, ξύλωσα 2 TDA8947J απο έναν χαλασμένο ενισχυτή αλλά δεν μου κάνουν γιατι είναι 4-channel audio amplifier. Ρε παίδες που θα το βρώ να το αγοράσω, έψαξα Κατουμά κ τα άλλα στην Πραξιτέλους αλλά τίποτα, έψαξα εδώ στην Αγ. Παρασκευή μα πράμα. Ήντα να κάνω δεν κατέω.
Βοήθειαααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααα

ΥΓ:Αν τα ηχεία μου είναι 8Ω πειράζει;Βασικά δεν ξέρω τι έχω, θα κοιτάξω.

----------


## PCMan

Με 8Ω νομίζω παίζει καλύτερα. Όχι πιό δυνατά αλλα πιό ποιοτικά.

Πήγαινε στον φανό. Αν δεν το βρείς η τελευταία σου λύση είναι εδώ http://www.inter-shop.gr/commerce/ca...660bd6&x=0&y=0

----------


## d.r soutras

> Με 8Ω νομίζω παίζει καλύτερα. Όχι πιό δυνατά αλλα πιό ποιοτικά.Πήγαινε στον φανό. Αν δεν το βρείς η τελευταία σου λύση είναι εδώ http://www.inter-shop.gr/commerce/ca...660bd6&x=0&y=0



Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση pcman, γιατί 2 ίδια προιόντα έχουν διαφορετική τιμή; Το ενα έχει 15,01€ κ το άλλο 13,78€ μήπως είναι διαφορετικό case; Γιατι λέει στο 13,78€ οτι είναι IC άρα σε μορφή τσιπ κ όχι σε μορφή όπως τα κοινα ενισχυτάκια;
Απο μεταφορικά πόσα ζητάει το inetr-shop; Βλέπω οτι είναι Λάρισα.

----------


## PCMan

Δεν έχω ιδέα φίλε για το που είναι φίλε...

~7€ ειναι τα μεταφορικά.

----------


## d.r soutras

> Δεν έχω ιδέα φίλε για το που είναι φίλε...
> ~7€ ειναι τα μεταφορικά.



Ευχαριστώ pcman





> στην δικιά μου πηγή αναφέρει max. current 0.4A και έτσι είναι στις περισσότερες.. απλά δίνει μια τάση +12vDC για να ξεκινήσει ο ενισχυτής...



Στο δικό μου δεν λέει για stanby max. current, τα 10Α είναι αυτά που τραβάει. Σωστά;

----------


## PCMan

Γιού αρ γουέλκαμ  :Very Happy:

----------


## d.r soutras

Παπ#$*ρια Μέντολες. Ο ενισχυτής δουλεύει καλά αλλά δεν έχω καθόλου μπάσο, γνωρίζετε τι χαμηλοπερατό φίλτρο (μάρκα εννοώ) πρέπει να αγοράσω κ απο που;

----------


## Danza

Οχι τα 10Α είναι τα αμπέρ που τραβάει το ραδιοcd!! δεν έχεις καθόλου μπάσο? καμια ρύθμιση της πηγής (pioneer είναι σωστά?)? τα ηχεία σου μήπως δεν είναι για μπάσο? οι κώνοι των ηχείων κουνιώνται αλλά εσύ δεν ακούς μπάσο?

----------


## d.r soutras

> Οχι τα 10Α είναι τα αμπέρ που τραβάει το ραδιοcd!! δεν έχεις καθόλου μπάσο? καμια ρύθμιση της πηγής (pioneer είναι σωστά?)? τα ηχεία σου μήπως δεν είναι για μπάσο? οι κώνοι των ηχείων κουνιώνται αλλά εσύ δεν ακούς μπάσο?



Στο αμάξι ακόμα δεν το εχω βάλει, το παίζω απο ενα τροφοδοτικό πάγκου κ με πηγή  το pc για να το τεστάρω, ένα παράξενο πράγμα, το τραγούδι των Active Member-Άκου μάνα βγάζει ένα μπάσο που γαμ#$εί (το παίζω απο cd), τα υπόλοιπα Mp3 που βάζω που έχω στο σκληρό παίζουν γ.τ.π 
Ακόμα δν έχω καταφέρει να το φτάσω στα όρια του, δεν είδα κανα λαμπάκι να ανάβει καμια μουσική να κόβεται, το μέγιστο που τραβάει είναι 5Α, πιστεύω πως στο αμάξι θα παίζει καλύτερα.
Φίλε Danza ξέρεις κανα φιλτράκι να αγοράσω; Τα ηχεία της καμπίνας παίζουν όλο το φάσμα συχνοτήτων, μπάσα μεσαία πρίμα (όχι καλά βέβαια επείδη ειναι ηχεία για μπάσα).

----------


## PCMan

Κάτι παίζει με την έξοδο της κάρτας ήχου σού. Ο ενισχυτής χρειάζεται στάνταρ κιάλλη ένταση είσοδο γιατί τραβάει μόνο 5Α και δεν ανάβουν τα led καθόλου(μήπως τα έβαλες ανάποδα?). 
Δοκίμασε να το συνδέσεις πχ. σε ένα cd player ή και στο αμάξι.

Οι δικοί μου μιά χαρά δουλεύουν...

----------


## d.r soutras

> Κάτι παίζει με την έξοδο της κάρτας ήχου σού. Ο ενισχυτής χρειάζεται στάνταρ κιάλλη ένταση είσοδο γιατί τραβάει μόνο 5Α και δεν ανάβουν τα led καθόλου(μήπως τα έβαλες ανάποδα?).



Μια χαρά το έχω συνδέσει το led, λες να ειναι καμένο; Θα το δώ αύριο.





> Δοκίμασε να το συνδέσεις πχ. σε ένα cd player



Το δοκίμασα πρώτα σε φορητό cd player κ μετά έβαλα το cd στο pc κ έπαιζε καλύτερα

Αύριο πάω να πάρω κ το δεύτερο TDA κ θα φτιαξω το δεύτερο ενισχυτή κ μετά κατευθείαν στο αμάξι.
Έχω μπερδευτεί, το Α8 (μαύρο καλώδιο,γείωση) πιν θα το συνδέσω σίγουρα, μετά ποιο να συνδέσω στην τροφοδοσία του ενισχυτή στο + το πιν Α7, Α5 ή το Α4 απο το σχέδιο που βλέπεται;

----------


## Danza

ελα φίλε μου σου απαντάω με καθηστέρηση λόγο προβλημάτων.. λεπόν μήπως η πηγή έχει υψιπερατό φίλτρο στην έξοδο και σου κόβει τις χαμηλές? αλλα και πάλι με το low bap (ακου μάνα) σου βγάζει μπάσο ενώ με τα άλλα δεν παίζει... τι να πώ... κολλήσεις πυκνωτές και λοιπά εχεις κοιτάξει? φίλτρο για subwoofer είχα πάρει παλιά ενα απο τελέ και δουλευε καλά, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει ακόμα. θα κοιτάξω και θα σου πώ

----------


## d.r soutras

Παίδες καλησπέρα.
Εσείς το αυτάκι (αυτό που προεξέχει με την τρυπίτσα που δένει πάνω στο σπύρωμα που ακουμπάει στο "σώμα" που έχει κ ένα παξιμάδι να το σφίγει) στο RCA το γειώνετε; Ή βάζετε κατευθείαν το "σήμα" στο κεντρικό σημείο του RCA χωρίς γείωση.

Υ.Γ: Όποιος κατάλαβε είναι μέγας αποκρυπτογράφος   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## babisko

Εφόσον το RCA τοποθετηθεί σε μεταλλική επιφάνεια (π.χ. μεταλλικό πάνελ) και η επιφάνεια αυτή είναι γειωμένη, τότε δεν χρειάζεται να να γειωθεί και το RCA. Αν όμως τοποθετηθεί σε πλαστική επιφάνεια, τότε επιβάλλεται η γείωσή του.
Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου (εννοείται αν κατάλαβα και σωστά την ερώτησή σου). Αν κάποιος έχει άλλη γνώμη, να την ακούσουμε (ή μάλλον να την διαβάσουμε).

----------


## Danza

το γειώνεις κανονικά αν έχεις πλαστικό πάνελ όπως λέει ο Μπάμπης

----------


## d.r soutras

Οπότε εφόσων έχω 2 RCA ένα κόκκινο κ ένα μαύρο (η είσοδος του ενισχυτή είναι) μπορώ να ενώσω τις 2 γειώσεις μεταξύ τους κ να τραβήξω ένα καλώδιο μόνο, απο την γείωση προς αυτά.

----------


## PCMan

Ακριβώς

----------


## d.r soutras

Ok το έβαλα στο αμάξι κ παίζει ικανοποιητικότατα μπορώ να πώ, υπάρχει όμως ενα πρόβλημα, όταν έχω την ένταση του ραδιο/σιντι στο μηδέν ακούγεται απο τα ηχεία της καμπίνας ένας θόρυβος υψίσυχνος που ανάλογα με το πόσο γκάζι πατάω αυξάνει ή μειώνει. Απο την τροφοδοσία πρέπει να είναι, μήπως υπάρχει τίποτα παρασιτικό φίλτρο να αγοράσω ή να φτιάξω να μπεί πρίν την τροφοδοσία του ενισχυτή;

----------


## d.r soutras

Το να βάλεις ενα πηνίο στο + πριν το ηχείο είναι σωστό για να κατασκευάσεις ενα low pass filter όπως δείχνει η ιστοσελίδα;
http://www.the12volt.com/caraudio/cross.asp#lp
Επίσης έχω μια πλακέτα απο έναν ενισχυτή subwoofer κ εκει πάνω έχει κάτι πηνία τυλιγμένα με θερμοσυστελόμενο γύρω γύρω. Να τα βάλω στο ηχείο;

----------


## PCMan

> Ok το έβαλα στο αμάξι κ παίζει ικανοποιητικότατα μπορώ να πώ, υπάρχει όμως ενα πρόβλημα, όταν έχω την ένταση του ραδιο/σιντι στο μηδέν ακούγεται απο τα ηχεία της καμπίνας ένας θόρυβος υψίσυχνος που ανάλογα με το πόσο γκάζι πατάω αυξάνει ή μειώνει. Απο την τροφοδοσία πρέπει να είναι, μήπως υπάρχει τίποτα παρασιτικό φίλτρο να αγοράσω ή να φτιάξω να μπεί πρίν την τροφοδοσία του ενισχυτή;



Χωρίς να είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος, νομίζω ότι πρέπει να βάλεις κάποια φακή στην τροφοδοσία. Εχω δει φακή πάνω σε κινητηράκια για να μην βάζουν θόρυβο στο ρεύμα.

ΥΓ. Ο θόρυβος που ακούς βγαίνει απο τον δυναμό σου

----------


## d.r soutras

> ΥΓ. Ο θόρυβος που ακούς βγαίνει απο τον δυναμό σου



Ναι έχεις δίκιο, το ίδιο μου είπε ένας φίλος μου μηχανικός, με την φακή δεν νομίζω να γίνει δουλειά, δεν έχετε ακούσει για παρασιτικό φίλτρο; Κανας πυκνωτής με κανα πηνίο φερρίτη κατι τέτοιο πρέπει να είναι...

----------


## PCMan

Αν θέλεις ρίξε μιά ματιά στα καρβουνάκια του δυναμού σου γιατί αυτά αρχίζουν να κάνουν νούμερα όταν τελειώσουν.
Είχα και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα αλλα το έκανε με σκέτο το ρ/κ και μόλις τα άλλαξα ήταν οκ.

----------


## d.r soutras

Φίλε PCman δεν κατέω να αλλάξω καρβουνάκια απο το δυναμό εδλω καλά καλά δεν ξέρω που βρίσκεται το δυναμό.
Επίσης δεν πρέπει να φταίνε τα καρβουνάκια διότι το ραδιοσιντι παίζει μια χαρά χωρίς θορύβους απο το δυναμό, ο ενισχυτής κάνει την βρωμοδουλεία.

----------


## PCMan

Ok άστο τότε. Παίξε με κανα φίλτρο αν βρείς  :Wink:

----------


## eebabs2000

Πιστεύω ότι κάτι δεν έχει γειωθεί σωστά στην είσοδο (κάποιο μπλεντάζ ομοαξονικού ή κάτι άλλο) και κάνει γη μέσα από το σώμα του αυτοκινήτου εισάγωντας μαζί και το θόρυβο από το δυναμό ή το διανομέα...

----------


## mitro_89

καλησπέρα παιδιά είμαι καινούργιος στο forum και θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας. Επειδή θέλω να φτιάξω αυτόν τον ενισχυτή θέλω να ρωτήσω που θα μπορέσω να βρω την πλακέτα?

----------


## PCMan

Την πλακέτα αποκλείεται να την βρείς κάπου εκτός αν την φτιάξεις μόνος σου ή στην φτιάξει κάποιος.

----------


## staaronis3

Πήρα τα υλικά για 2 ενυσχητες, και ενα σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό +-12@5-7Α, μετά όμως διαπίστωσα ότι θέλει Vcc+ και GND. Το τροφοδοτικό μου όμως δεν έχει γείωση. Μπορώ να το τροφοδοτήσω με αυτό το τροφοδοτικό και αν ναι πως;;;

----------


## PCMan

Δεν μπορεί να μην κάνει το τροφοδοτικό σου..

Συμμετρική τροφοδοσία έχει ή απλή. Δηλαδή βγαίνουν 2 καλώδια τροφοδοσίας ή 3?
Αν βγαίνουν 2 τότε το Vcc+ το συνδέεις στο + του τροφοδοτικού και το GND στο - .

----------


## staaronis3

Έχει 2 εξόδους που γράφει η μία +(κοκκινη) και η άλλη -(μαύρη).

----------


## PCMan

Ναι, ότι είπα πιο πάνω. Στο κόκκινο(+) το Vcc και στο μάυρο(-) το GND

----------


## staaronis3

Αν κατι δεν έχω κάνει καλά, υπάρχει κύνδηνος να σκάσει κανένας πυκνωτής;;;

----------


## PCMan

Αν βάλεις ανάποδα καναν πυκνωτή ή την τροφοδοσία ίσως..

----------


## NUKE

Εγω το εκανα μια φορα και κατι δεν πηγαινε καλα...Επαιζε αλλα σιγα.Τελικα ειχα βαλει αναποδα πυκνωτη.Ηταν ετοιμος να σκασει αλλα τελικα δεν εσκασε.Παντως μυρισε.Τον αλλαξα και ολα καλα μετα....

----------


## staaronis3

Τον σύνδεσα με το κινητό, πολυ ψηλά δεν πάει ούτε πολύ χαμηλά, βέβεα μπορεί να φτέει ότι τον έβαλα σε woofer. Ακούγετε κάπως σαν κόρνα σαν αυτές που έχουν στις εκλησίες, έξω. Έχω πάρει ένα woofer μικρό της tele, με κωδικό SSW-406 απο κάτω λέει 100W-4R-6. Στη σελίδα είδα και βγάζει 80Watt RMS. Αν τον συνδέσω σε αυτόν τον ενυσχητή, θα καεί το ηχείο;;;

----------


## staaronis3

> Kalo einai na valeis megaliteroys pyknotes afoy etsi megalonei i isxis poy apodidei idika stis xamiles syxnotites. Alla kalytera min valeis pano apo 12000μF se kathe pleyra. oi pyknotes aytoi prapei na exoyn tasi leitoyrgias toylaxiston diplasia apo tin tasi trofodosias. to olokliromeno doyleyei me tasi apo 8V mexri 18V. An omos Toy dosoyme 18V to fortio den prepei na einai mikrotero apo 6ohm.



Ποιούς πυκνοτές αλλάζουμε και μέχρι πόσα μF μπορουν να πάνε? Με ενδιαφέρει να μπορεί να πάει σε πολύ χαμηλές συχνότητες για το μπάσσο (το όργανο ενοώ)

----------


## PCMan

> Τον σύνδεσα με το κινητό, πολυ ψηλά δεν πάει ούτε πολύ χαμηλά, βέβεα μπορεί να φτέει ότι τον έβαλα σε woofer. Ακούγετε κάπως σαν κόρνα σαν αυτές που έχουν στις εκλησίες, έξω. Έχω πάρει ένα woofer μικρό της tele, με κωδικό SSW-406 απο κάτω λέει 100W-4R-6. Στη σελίδα είδα και βγάζει 80Watt RMS. Αν τον συνδέσω σε αυτόν τον ενυσχητή, θα καεί το ηχείο;;;



Δοκίμασε να το συνδέσεις σε άλλη πηγή.
Το ηχείο γιατί να καεί? 80W είναι.

----------


## staaronis3

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από staaronis3
> 
> Τον σύνδεσα με το κινητό, πολυ ψηλά δεν πάει ούτε πολύ χαμηλά, βέβεα μπορεί να φτέει ότι τον έβαλα σε woofer. Ακούγετε κάπως σαν κόρνα σαν αυτές που έχουν στις εκλησίες, έξω. Έχω πάρει ένα woofer μικρό της tele, με κωδικό SSW-406 απο κάτω λέει 100W-4R-6. Στη σελίδα είδα και βγάζει 80Watt RMS. Αν τον συνδέσω σε αυτόν τον ενυσχητή, θα καεί το ηχείο;;;
> 
> 
> 
> Δοκίμασε να το συνδέσεις σε άλλη πηγή.
> Το ηχείο γιατί να καεί? 80W είναι.



80 Watt είναι αλλα είναι πολύ μικρό και φοβαμε:p

----------


## PCMan

Μπα δύσκολα να καεί. Ο ενισχυτής βγάζει 54Wrms και με 10% παραμόρφωση βγάζει 70W. Συνήθως θα ακούς μέχρι τα 60W Το πολύ γιατί μετά ο ήχος δεν ακούγεται απο την πολύ παραμόρφωση.

Τωρα για να δεις αν αντέχει το ηχείο, θα δεις αν ζεστένεται ο μαγνήτης. 
Άνοιξε την ένταση στην μέση και άστο να παίζει. Θα ανοίγεις την ένταση σιγά σιγά και θα την πάς μέχρι το τέρμα αλλά θα το κάνεις πολύ σιγά, δηλαδή σε διάστημα μισής ώρας περίπου απο την μέση μέχρι το τέλος. Αν έχεις την ένταση τέρμα και δεις να ζεστένεται ο μαγνήτης και να έχει την θερμοκρασία του χεριού σου και λίγο παραπάνω τότε είναι οκ, αλλά αν αρχίσει να καίει, πάνω απο 50C δηλαδή, τότε έχεις πρόβλημα..

Δεν ξέρω αν αυτή η μέθοδος είναι σωστή αλλά έτσι ελέγχω τα δικά μου  :Smile:

----------


## staaronis3

Λοιπών,
στην κιθάρα πολύ χαμηλές συχνότητες δεν πιάνει, το ίδιο και στο μπάσσο.
Στα μέταλ μπουκώνει.
Καμια λύση;;;

----------


## PCMan

Εγω είχα φτιάξει 2 και τα έβαλα μέσα σε έναν ενισχυτή κιθάρας(line6-15W) ενός φίλου μου.
Τα ηχεία που έχει είναι 2 δρόμων(κολώνες) περίπου60@8Ω το καθένα και παίζουν πολύ καλά. Δεν μποκώνει πουθενά και αποδίδει σε όλες τις συχνότητες.
Απο ποιότητα..παίζει καλύτερα και απο τον κανονικό ενισχυτη, τον 15W της κιθάρας δηλαδή, και απο ένταση...άστο. Μπουμπουνίζει όλο το σπίτι.

Τωρα στην περιπτωση σου, τι να σου πω? 
Το έχεις σε κουτί το ηχείο ή είναι έξω?

----------


## staaronis3

> Εγω είχα φτιάξει 2 και τα έβαλα μέσα σε έναν ενισχυτή κιθάρας(line6-15W) ενός φίλου μου.
> Τα ηχεία που έχει είναι 2 δρόμων(κολώνες) περίπου60@8Ω το καθένα και παίζουν πολύ καλά. Δεν μποκώνει πουθενά και αποδίδει σε όλες τις συχνότητες.
> Απο ποιότητα..παίζει καλύτερα και απο τον κανονικό ενισχυτη, τον 15W της κιθάρας δηλαδή, και απο ένταση...άστο. Μπουμπουνίζει όλο το σπίτι.
> 
> Τωρα στην περιπτωση σου, τι να σου πω? 
> Το έχεις σε κουτί το ηχείο ή είναι έξω?



Το ηχείο δεν το έχω βάλει σε κουτί, αλλα η τεταρτη και η πέμπτη χορδή του μπάσσου δεν παίζουν, μπουμπουνίζουν.

----------


## PCMan

Ε, γιαυτό δεν ακούγεται!!!
Το γούφερ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να μπει σε κουτί αλλιώς θα το βλέπεις μόνο να κουνιέται.
Βάλτο σε ΣΩΣΤΟ κουτί και θα δεις τεράστια διαφορά

----------


## staaronis3

Επειδή σταμάτησε να δουλέβει τον γύρισα ανάποδα και έψαξα να δω τι συμβένει.
Είχε αρκετά βραχυκυκλοματα, πολύ μικρά. Όπως διόρθωνα κάπια απο αυτά έτυχε να πέσω σε μια κόληση η οποία δεν έλιωνε και εκτώς αυτού είχε χρώμα σαν του τσιμέντου όταν είναι σκόνη. Λογικά ψυχρή κόλιση ήταν, στο πόδι του ενος μεγάλου πυκνοτή.
Μετα τις διορθώσεις, ο ήχος έγινε πολύ καλός.
Έβαλα το woofer στο κουτί του ενυσχητή της κιθάρας, και το σύνδεσα με τον 54watt, και η απόδοση ήταν ακόμα πιο καλή.
Μια απορία. Για να έχω διπλάσια ένταση θα βάλω 2 ίδιους ενυσχητές με τις εξόδους τους παράληλα συνδεμένες ή σε σειρά;;;
<οφ τοπικ>Με τις διορθόσεις διαπίστωσα ότι πρέπει να φτιάξω το καλό μου κολητίρι γιατί αυτό, των 3ων ευρο που χρησημοποιώ τόσο καιρό, τα έφαγε τα ψωμιά του...:P<οφ τοπικ>

----------


## babisko

> ...Μια απορία. Για να έχω διπλάσια ένταση θα βάλω 2 ίδιους ενυσχητές με τις εξόδους τους παράληλα συνδεμένες ή σε σειρά;;;



Δεν γίνεται να συνδέσεις ούτε σε σειρά ούτε παράλληλα δυο τελικούς ενισχυτές (στο ίδιο μεγάφωνο εννοείται). Αυτό όμως που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις π.χ. δυο ενισχυτές σε δυο μεγάφωνα και τα μεγάφωνα να μπουν στο ίδιο κουτί, ή στο ίδιο σημείο.
Μιά άλλη λύση είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις δυο ή τρεις ενισχυτές οι οποίοι με ένα ενεργό crossover θα οδηγούν αντίστοιχα δυο (bass+treble) ή τρία (bass+midrange+treble) μεγάφωνα. Στην τελευταία περίπτωση βέβαια χρειάζεσαι μεγαλύτερη ισχύ στον ενισχυτή που θα οδηγεί το μεγάφωνο των μπάσσων από ότι των άλλων μεγαφώνων για να αποδώσει σωστά το σύστημα.

----------


## PCMan

:OK:  Όπως λέει ο Μπάμπης. Δεν γίνεται.
Πάντως Μπάμπη αυτό που λές δεν θα το έκανα εγώ σε καμία περίπτωση. Θα έψαχνα για κύκλωμα περισσότερων W (που θα ήταν και πολύ πιο φτηνό)και αυτό ήταν όλο.

[EDIT]Το ηχείο θα το βάλεις σε ξεχωριστό κουτί, κλειστού τύπου ή καλύτερα με bass reflex για να το δεις να τα βγάζει όλα. Το ότι το έβαλες στο κουτί της κιθάρας δεν έκανες και κάτι σημαντικό γιατί και εκεί πάλι ανοιχτό είναι. Βάλε και ένα tweter ή κόρνα καλύτερα για να έχεις και λίγες μεσαίες συχνότητες.

----------


## manolis55

παιδια να ρωτησω θελω καταρχας πως συνδεεται ενα 1. crossover και 2. πως γινετε ο αντιστροφέα τάσης? αμα εχετε κανενα κυκλωμα να δω να φωτηστω γιατι εκανα και εγω το κυκλωμα αλλα τπτ βουιζει το ηχειο.... :S

----------


## moutoulos

> παιδια να ρωτησω θελω καταρχας πως συνδεεται ενα 
> 1. crossover και 2. πως γινετε ο αντιστροφέα τάσης? αμα εχετε κανενα κυκλωμα 
> να δω να φωτηστω γιατι εκανα και εγω το κυκλωμα αλλα τπτ βουιζει το ηχειο.... :S



Μανώλη σου απάντησα εδώ, και εδώ.

----------


## manolis55

thnks man τλκ ειχα κανει μια κοληση και απο την κατς μερια να καλωδιακι και ακουμπουσε στην ψυκτρα για αυτο λογικα θα εκανε ετσι τωρα ειναι γαματο, λες αμα θα βαλω μεγαλητερους πυκνωτες αν ανεβουνε τα watt?

----------


## manolis55

φιλε moutoulos(γρηγορη) εγινε κγαφα απο εκει που επαιζε κανονικα ερχισε αν κανει ενα βουητο συνεχεια ομων καθε φορα που εκελινα τον ενυσχητη εποφορτηζα τους πυκνωτες μηπως απο αυτο εγινε κατι?    πω ξενερωσα τελειως εκει που προσπαθουσα να το κανω ποσο καιρο εγιεν αυτο βοηθεια οποιος γνωριζει κατι ας απαντησει..........

----------


## manolis55

το εβγαλα και βιντεο να δεισ:    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3PNFzCnXoc

----------


## moutoulos

,     ...,       ?, 
TDA1560Q  TDA1562Q?.

    ""?,    ...

----------


## manolis55

> ,     ...,       ?, 
> TDA1560Q  TDA1562Q?.
> 
>     ""?,    ...





ok                     ,                (

----------


## manolis55

tda 1562q  .                    watt?

----------


## moutoulos

""   .      ,    .

    TDA1562Q,    ,  50Wrms   ,
    ,   ...

        ,     ,    .
     ,   .

        2 x TDA1562Q,     (LR + RR).  
    15   ,    ().   
 ...,     .

              ...

----------


## manolis55

> ""   .      ,    .
> 
>     TDA1562Q,    ,  50Wrms   ,
>     ,   ...
> 
>         ,     ,    .
>      ,   .
> 
>         2 x TDA1562Q,     (LR + RR).  
> ...





         ?       subwoofer      ?        http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFf3X...eature=related                          1562q?

----------


## moutoulos

:




> *    15  * ,  
>   ().     ..., *
> *.



 ...        TDA1562Q,   15.
       / ,  
,    .

----------


## manolis55

?

----------


## moutoulos

?,  .     ""    IC.
,     .     site ,  .
.

----------


## manolis55

,             ?   ?

----------


## manolis55

hlektronika.gr ,              .              tda 1562q    ?    radio/cd         http://images.kenwood.eu/files/prod/...U_%28EN%29.pdf          21             tda1562     (rear output/Sub woofer output)                  tda1562?

----------


## moutoulos

...,  .    .

----------


## manolis55

,                                     ?              min 20watt-max 50watt?

----------


## moutoulos

,         ,        R/DC. 
  ,    ,   Line Out Converter.  ,   .

----------


## manolis55

,                ?

----------


## moutoulos

.      (3 ),   
 ,        .

 2     3 & 5,  13 & 15   "",    ,  
  ,      H (Class H). O     
 ,      .    
       (    SUB),   
 (   ),       
   .       ...

Class

----------


## manolis55

,             120 watt                           ?

----------

